# conexion ecualizador -amplificador para auto estereo



## cachospeed (Nov 8, 2005)

buenos dias ,quisierea saber con son las conexion de este ecualizador les cuento es marca Winstar -tiene un mazo de 4 cables y otro de 6 cbles ?? gracias


----------



## keny (Dic 7, 2005)

que Modelo es el ecualizador???
  colores de los cables??


----------



## JR (Dic 7, 2005)

para poder ayudarte, necesitaria saber 

Winstar cual es el modelo? 
ecualizador nombre y modelo?

para poder ayudarte, 

en muchas ocaciones se  puede hacer las conexiónes leyendo la imagen o lo escrito en la parte de abajo de algunos radios y ecualizadores.


----------

